# Noticiários da 13H nas TV's nacionais - até que enfim!!



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 13:18)

Lá deram destaque ao Gordon! estava a ver que não!  

Mesmo assim, em parte compreensivel (para evitar alarmismos), sempre medindo o fenómeno como algo "menos mau". 
Destacava o comentário de um Sr. do SNPC, que na SIC disse esta linda frase: _"temos a sorte de atingir as ilhas de noite, uma vez que as pessoas estarão todas em casa"_

Nem comento...


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 13:22)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Lá deram destaque ao Gordon! estava a ver que não!
> 
> Mesmo assim, em parte compreensivel (para evitar alarmismos), sempre medindo o fenómeno como algo "menos mau".
> Destacava o comentário de um Sr. do SNPC, que na SIC disse esta linda frase: _"temos a sorte de atingir as ilhas de noite, uma vez que as pessoas estarão todas em casa"_
> ...


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 13:38)

Infelizmente os homens da Protecção Civil ou não percebem nada disto, ou estão a rezar a Nossa Senhora. Simplesmente falam como se isto fosse uma pequenqa tempestade de Inverno, com a diferença que é no fim do Verão. Infelizente prevejo que este animal do GORDO vá entrar como CAT1, mas será que ninguem vê a temperatura da água? Aguas a 24º são alimento para ele


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 13:57)

Não sei se a informação está a ser dada da melhor forma nos Açores, por 3 pessoas, na TVI, a quem a jornalista perguntou se estavam preocupadas com o furacão, nenhuma se mostrou preocupada e não se estavam a preparar visto não acharem ser necessário. O proprietário do café até disse que não iria encerrar mais cedo por causa do furacão


----------



## Snow (19 Set 2006 às 14:00)

A menos de 12 horas lançam um alerta, estavam á espera que as pessoas reagissem logo. FURAÇÂO cat 2, 3 sobre os açores e so hj é k dao importancia a esse facto


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 14:04)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Não sei se a informação está a ser dada da melhor forma nos Açores, por 3 pessoas, na TVI, a quem a jornalista perguntou se estavam preocupadas com o furacão, nenhuma se mostrou preocupada e não se estavam a preparar visto não acharem ser necessário. O proprietário do café até disse que não iria encerrar mais cedo por causa do furacão



Meu rico país...........................     , depois virão os grandes crâneos dos professores doutores comentar que isto era previsel e tal, mas ninguem faz nada, estão à espera de mortes para depois lamentarem-se       

Volto a repetir. Ventos de 175km/h derrubam 90% das estruturas metálicas, não têm hipotese. Ninguem vê isto????????      Familiares meus ninguem vai estar debaixo de estruturas metálicas


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 14:25)

LUPER disse:


> Meu rico país...........................     , depois virão os grandes crâneos dos professores doutores comentar que isto era previsel e tal, mas ninguem faz nada, estão à espera de mortes para depois lamentarem-se
> 
> Volto a repetir. Ventos de 175km/h derrubam 90% das estruturas metálicas, não têm hipotese. Ninguem vê isto????????      Familiares meus ninguem vai estar debaixo de estruturas metálicas



O que vale é que estão a descer um pouco para 160


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 14:27)

Snow disse:


> A menos de 12 horas lançam um alerta, estavam á espera que as pessoas reagissem logo. FURAÇÂO cat 2, 3 sobre os açores e so hj é k dao importancia a esse facto



Ai é que está o cerne da questão  
Se as pessoas fossem alimentadas com mais e melhor informação, talvez confiassem mais nas autoridades, é por isso que em parte não dão valor especial


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 14:28)

LUPER disse:


> Meu rico país...........................     , depois virão os grandes crâneos dos professores doutores comentar que isto era previsel e tal, mas ninguem faz nada, estão à espera de mortes para depois lamentarem-se
> 
> Volto a repetir. Ventos de 175km/h derrubam 90% das estruturas metálicas, não têm hipotese. Ninguem vê isto????????      Familiares meus ninguem vai estar debaixo de estruturas metálicas



Eu acho que a partir de uma certa altura vamos deixar de ter o tempo e ondulação em tempo real que vai tudo à vida....Enfim...a ver vamos...Mas acho que vai ficar muita gente sem telhado...


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 16:23)

dj_alex disse:


> Eu acho que a partir de uma certa altura vamos deixar de ter o tempo e ondulação em tempo real que vai tudo à vida....Enfim...a ver vamos...Mas acho que vai ficar muita gente sem telhado...



Infelizmente até a electricidade irá falhar em todo o país, iremos ficar ás escuras e cegas    .


----------

